# GPS on the handlebars



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody have any good suggestions for GPSs that mount to the handlebars? Don't want to drop a 200 item but still want to do some aggressive riding.
thanks


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Jan 15, 2004)

*Check out RAM mounts...*



muddywings said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for GPSs that mount to the handlebars? Don't want to drop a 200 item but still want to do some aggressive riding.
> thanks


http://www.cycoactive.com/gps/gps_mounts_ram.html I used to use one of those for my eTrex vista.

I've found that GPS' mounted on *anything* have problems though. I've killed 2 GPSrs due to vibration. The first time around was a warranty repair and the second time around I just gave up. Don't even need to crash to ruin 'em. Until someone starts making a more rugged GPS I've given up on carrying a GPS on my bike, which is a bummer 'cause they're great for mapping trails. You just turn it on and ride. When you're done, download the track into Nat'l Geographic Maps (formerly TOPO!), and voilá you have topo trail map...

Now I just carry it in my camelbak if I bring it at all. Harder to stop and record waypoints at turns that way though.

And if anyone from Garmin is reading: your eTrex vista was a big disappointment...

-Trevor


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*darn*



TrevorInSoCal said:


> http://www.cycoactive.com/gps/gps_mounts_ram.html I used to use one of those for my eTrex vista.
> 
> I've found that GPS' mounted on *anything* have problems though. I've killed 2 GPSrs due to vibration. The first time around was a warranty repair and the second time around I just gave up. Don't even need to crash to ruin 'em. Until someone starts making a more rugged GPS I've given up on carrying a GPS on my bike, which is a bummer 'cause they're great for mapping trails. You just turn it on and ride. When you're done, download the track into Nat'l Geographic Maps (formerly TOPO!), and voilá you have topo trail map...
> 
> ...


I was looking at the eTrex Legend but if its going to break I guess I'll have to wait. I was afraid I was going to have it launch off my handlebar (afraid the clip wouldn't hold).

Any other suggestions for riding an area that is not mapped and only the locals know the ins and outs. Buying a GPS and leaving it in the backpack good enough??


----------



## VTSEAL (Apr 20, 2004)

If your camelbak has one of those mesh pockets, you may possibly be able to put it in there and still get a signal, at least an intermittent one. Make sure you have that lanyard securely attached to your camelbak though, if it bounced out you'd probably never know it.

I used to have a garmin etrex and somebody gave me a handlebar mount, so I tried it one time. It worked ok, but I don't like crap on my bars, so I typically either take a map or just get lost and ask for directions...


----------



## Mr X (Apr 13, 2004)

I purchased a Garmin Foretrex 201 and have used it in five rides so far and have been happy with it  . The Foretex 201 is designed to be worn on the wrist and is waterproof compared to the "Forerunner 201". It seems to be built for use during different physical activity. I mount it on my handlebars using my Polar Heart Monitor bar mount. It has worked great for me (so far). I have a larger Garmin V that I use in my vehicle and in my pack for hikes. However, I feel that the Garmin V is a little too large for me to mount on my handlebars. One can purchase the Foretrex 201 for under $140.....

mh


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

Have a Garmin Rino (GPS + Walky Talkie) mounted on a Garmin handlebar mount. Simply crap. I am just an XC rider, and do relatively easy trails. It vibrated like crazy, and finally found itself on the trails. Major scratches, but still workable. The mount had snapped off! Mind you, this is the original Garmin mount. 

Definately not recommended to go offroad with the handlemounts. 

fishy


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I would definately go with a RAM mount for the bars. I haven't seen a OEM bar mount yet I'd trust on a mountain bike. I've had good luck keeping mine in a jersey pocket on the road bike or my camel back on the mountain bike. Neither is very effective for real time navigation though. 

I've thought of getting a ram mount for my bars but between crashing and destroying it, and not having a lot of time to look down at my bars anyway I figured it was a bad idea. If I'm THAT lost I can stop and pull it out to see where I am. Mostly I use it to navigate road courses when pre-riding a race course or to map mtn trails in which case I already know where I'm going I just want a track log, so it works fine in the jersey or camelbak.


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have an Etrex Legend that I thought*

was going to be the answer to my problems. I was wrong.
I tend to ride alone a lott, and often get "lost." Last December, I got a Legend with handlebar mount, rechageables, the whole nine yards. I also figured I wouldn't need a computer since it provides tons of info like that.

Well, if there are clouds, or trees with leaves, or large rocks to the side, etc. etc. it loses the signal. This happens constantly.

I have to agree with Trevor...I am majorly disappointed.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*whats a RAM mount*



ToddM said:


> I would definately go with a RAM mount for the bars. I haven't seen a OEM bar mount yet I'd trust on a mountain bike. I've had good luck keeping mine in a jersey pocket on the road bike or my camel back on the mountain bike. Neither is very effective for real time navigation though.
> 
> I've thought of getting a ram mount for my bars but between crashing and destroying it, and not having a lot of time to look down at my bars anyway I figured it was a bad idea. If I'm THAT lost I can stop and pull it out to see where I am. Mostly I use it to navigate road courses when pre-riding a race course or to map mtn trails in which case I already know where I'm going I just want a track log, so it works fine in the jersey or camelbak.


Whats a RAM mount??
thanks


----------



## crashmore (Feb 10, 2004)

I have an Etrex Legen that I've been using for a while with no problems. I'm using the standard Garmin handlebar mount and have had zero problems. Both the unit and the mount have survived a couple of pretty good crashes. Mine even recently survived a trip to Moab.



muddywings said:


> I was looking at the eTrex Legend but if its going to break I guess I'll have to wait. I was afraid I was going to have it launch off my handlebar (afraid the clip wouldn't hold).
> 
> Any other suggestions for riding an area that is not mapped and only the locals know the ins and outs. Buying a GPS and leaving it in the backpack good enough??


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got an original etrex that has been all over the continent in my car, in my camelback, on my bike, it still works great. No problems with vibration bothering the unit and the handlebar mount is very secure. It's got a positive lock and the clamp is pretty serious. I've used mine a bunch for mapping trails I've never ridden, flagging new trails, etc. It's great. The mount is, I THINK, a garmin mount, but I bought it at galyans and it might have been some sort of aftermarket mount. I can't remember and there are no markings on it to indicate the manuf. It's got a rugged clamshell style clamp that goes around the bar and a deal on the back of the unit that slides and locks into it. Very dependable. Never lost it, even in major wipeouts.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Garmin Rino*



muddywings said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for GPSs that mount to the handlebars? Don't want to drop a 200 item but still want to do some aggressive riding.
> thanks


I have been using a Garmin GPS unit mounted on the handlebars for about a year. Initially I was using a eTrex Vista unit. Now all my riding buddies use Rinos. This allows us to download trail info before the ride, prevents newbies from getting lost, and lets everyone keep in touch if they have a problem. I ride pretty hard and haven't had any problems with vibrations or the unit loosening. It has stayed on even through a few endo maneuvers (not intentional). The unit is a little bulky, however. I have only used the stock Garmin handlebar mount.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

Not sure of we are talking about the same Garmin Rino clamp because you seem to have good success with it, but I did not. As I mentioned, mine broke in a week's worth of riding. It was pretty secure on the handlebar, but the vibrations were probably too much for the clamp, and it broke resulting in the RINO dropping off on a nasty section of downhill. 

Thank goodness the GPS still works, but I have sworn off handlebar clamps. I feel alot safer with the RINO in the Camelbak.

That said, I am interested in reviews of the RAM clamp. A GPS unit on the handlebar is very useful for my kind of riding, if it stays there!

cheers, fishy


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

muddywings said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for GPSs that mount to the handlebars? Don't want to drop a 200 item but still want to do some aggressive riding.
> thanks


I put mine on the bars for a while and didn't like the vibration. The innerds started getting loose. Now I put it in the netting on my Mule. Made a spot in the netting with safety pins to keep it in place at the top. Netting doesn't seem to bother the reception but when I track I have it set up to take points at the shortest interval which helps when going though trees and stuff.


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

PeterMiller said:


> was going to be the answer to my problems. I was wrong.
> I tend to ride alone a lott, and often get "lost." Last December, I got a Legend with handlebar mount, rechageables, the whole nine yards. I also figured I wouldn't need a computer since it provides tons of info like that.
> 
> Well, if there are clouds, or trees with leaves, or large rocks to the side, etc. etc. it loses the signal. This happens constantly.
> ...


 I've had mine for 3 years. Goes on most of my rides though it is on my hydro pack. 
works good for me. Did start getting loose though when it was on the bars. I'd replace it in a heart beat. I also have the tracking set up to take more points. It's supprising how much that helps.

Steve


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Etrex Legend*



muddywings said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for GPSs that mount to the handlebars? Don't want to drop a 200 item but still want to do some aggressive riding.
> thanks


I've used it a few times on rough trails. It would turn itself off during the ride. I figured out that the batteries were momentarily losing contact due to vibration. I put a thin layer of foam on the battery compartment cover to hold the batteries still and have had zero problems since. I ride in the desert so no experience with foliage/ trees blocking the signal.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rino*

I have a Rino too. Most of the time it's in the Camelbak. When I want it to be handy I clip it to my chest strap and clip in a backup safety line through the antenna bridge. Even if I drop it, it's staying with me. Handlebar mounts transmit too much shock and vibration and for the Rino make its use as a radio clumsier.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*Whats a RAM clamp*



fishy said:


> Not sure of we are talking about the same Garmin Rino clamp because you seem to have good success with it, but I did not. As I mentioned, mine broke in a week's worth of riding. It was pretty secure on the handlebar, but the vibrations were probably too much for the clamp, and it broke resulting in the RINO dropping off on a nasty section of downhill.
> 
> Thank goodness the GPS still works, but I have sworn off handlebar clamps. I feel alot safer with the RINO in the Camelbak.
> 
> ...


Whats a Ram clamp...excuse the ignorance...besides, trying to keep this thread on top...HA


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Jan 15, 2004)

*See above...*



muddywings said:


> Whats a Ram clamp...excuse the ignorance...besides, trying to keep this thread on top...HA


Check the URL in my first reply to this thread. It's a link to a site that sells RAM mounts.

-Trevor


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*thanks*



TrevorInSoCal said:


> Check the URL in my first reply to this thread. It's a link to a site that sells RAM mounts.
> 
> -Trevor


thanks...i missed it the first time, 
me


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

*The $2.00 solution*

My GPS60C mounts up all right. It's a little big for the handlebar, but something I found useful on the old Legend and now the 60C was to buy a set of straps that hold your pants leg out of the chain. Wrap it around the GPS unit and the mount and it deadens Vibs and secures it agains loss.

As far as reception... I guess if you are in the open... it's great, and in cover... it's sketchy. Even Garmin says that you will have problems in deep valleys and under dense cover. Even if it comes and goes, the track log will fill in the blanks to the best of it's ability.


----------



## VTSEAL (Apr 20, 2004)

*Go Wrist Based?*

I see that Garmin just came out with a wrist-based version of a GPS, called the ForeTrex - it isn't very expensive at $140, you might want to check out that as a possible solution. Probably has a pretty small screen, though....


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I have to admit I'm surprized how many people have reception problems with their units. I had a older garmin 12xl and now a garmin 76s and I almost never have problems unless I'm in a building. I use it in cloudy weather, rain, snow, in the trees, valleys etc. of Moab, in my vehicle on trips, about the only place I've had problems with it is right downtown in chicago in all the tall buildings, otherwise it always holds a good signal for me. I even have a external antenna for it and almost never use it.

That wrist gps looks pretty neat, but I'm thinking between the small screen and the fact you'd have to remove a hand from the bars to use it, it's probably not much more convienent than having a gps in a camelbac pocket or one of those phone pockets on the shoulder strap. Also neither of the new garmin wrist units have a mapping feature so you basically either need to pull out a map to find your location or know where you are going already. To me one of the best features of having a gps on a bike is to pre-map trails/routes before the ride. Otherwise about all you can use it for is the reverse route feature. Also and this is just me but I hate having anything on my wrist while riding.


----------



## ATX (Apr 8, 2004)

*Garmin Foretrex 201*

I just purchased a Garmin Foretrex 201. I'd been riding with a Magellan SportTrack, and had great success, but was interested in the smaller unit. You can get a handlebar mount for the Foretrex and it looks fairly stable. I've added an extra safety wire just in case it unclips from the mount. I haven't had a chance to hit the trails with it yet though, but it was picking up a signal indoors yesterday, so I'm optimistic it'll do ok under the trees.


----------



## MSB (Jul 30, 2004)

Harvo said:


> My GPS60C mounts up all right. It's a little big for the handlebar, but something I found useful on the old Legend and now the 60C was to buy a set of straps that hold your pants leg out of the chain. Wrap it around the GPS unit and the mount and it deadens Vibs and secures it agains loss..


I _had_ a Garmin Gpsmap 60C. Disconnected itself from the handlebar mount during a river crossing - never found it 
As you can imagine, I am not a friend of the 60C/60CS mount design. And Garmin Germany is advertising these units in mountain bike magazines!

The straps are a basically a good idea - but I would not know where to put them without obscuring the display or covering the keys.

If I were to buy a 60C again (which I definitely won't). I would look for a motorbike mount. Also, at least here in Germany, there are alternatives from third party producers. Overall, if it had to be Garmin again, I'd rather go with the new color Etrex-units. Even if they may still die from vibration, at least the Etrex have a handlebar mount that does not loose the unit so easiliy.


----------



## ringxero (May 19, 2004)

If you have problems with reception, or are worried about vibration I recomend an external reradiating antennae, they are fairly cheap, under $30 if I remember. If you just want to keep trail data, it allows you to stow the gps unit in your pack, and then put a bit of velcro on the outside or your pack for the antennae to affix to. The one I have boosts the signal reception as well, and I get at least 6 signal locks even in heavy overcast weather, mine is powered by 3 AA batteries, they last around 120 hours. I will post a link to where I got mine when I get home.

EDIT: here at PC Mobile

RX


----------



## Ghostrider (Jan 14, 2004)

*Etrex Legend and Forerunner*

I used my Etrex most of last year for mapping out the trail and you can get a mount from Garmin for about $15.00. It was starting to vibrate around some but still had a good grip until I went over the bars on a ride and snaped it off. This year I have been useing a Forerunner (on the same handelbar mount), it is more compact and has some good trainning programs (distance, mile, average speed, ect). The biggest problem is in the summer when the trees block the signal and you don't get all of the info you need.


----------



## ringxero (May 19, 2004)

If you have problems with reception, or are worried about vibration I recomend an external reradiating antennae, they are fairly cheap, under $30 if I remember. If you just want to keep trail data, it allows you to stow the gps unit in your pack, and then put a bit of velcro on the outside or your pack for the antennae to affix to. The one I have boosts the signal reception as well, and I get at least 6 signal locks even in heavy overcast weather, mine is powered by 3 AA batteries, they last around 120 hours. I will post a link to where I got mine when I get home.

EDIT: here at PC Mobile

RX


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been using a GPS to do mapping on the bike for about four years now.

First one was a Garmin 3+, current unit is a Rino 130.

I've had friends with eTrex and some other units.

I've always gotten good reception from both my 3+ and Rino by putting them in the outer mesh picket of my camelbak, with the gps antenna turned upwards.

The Rino has been particularly good.

With the unit inside the camelbak there was usually some signal loss.

With the unit hung off the shoulder strap off my chest, it worked but there was occaisional signal degredation.

Friends with units that had totally internal antennas such as the eTrex usually had less strong signal lock, but not always.

I figger either a secondary antenna as mentioned previously, or a completely external antenna, is best for reception.

The Rino is way cool because now I don't need both the GPS and the walkie-talkie on rides.

;^)


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Garmin eTrex Reception with Handlebar Mount*

I have been using a Garmin eTrex Vista for over a year now and love it.I find the GPS especially important since I go out on long triips into nowhere alone. I can follow suggestions of other riders on good trails, find and mark them on my TOPO maps at home, and navigate them easily when going out for great rides in totally new places. This can be a popular park like the Soquel Demonstration Forest or Santa Cruz Mountains, or out in the middle of nowhere near Tahoe, Placerville, or deep in Henry Coe 0-30 miles east of Gilroy. I also give a detailed waypoint map route to my wife and don't deviate from plan so I can be found if need be. I use the GPS with (optional) street maps to find the trail entrance in the middle of some pretend road in the middle of the nowhere like the Sierras, then swap the display to the countour maps to find my way out as much as 50 miles in the middle of nowhere. I carry extra batteries in case of failure (along with backup map and compass, radios, flares, ..). The GPS many times helped keep my from many wrong trail branches in my treks. I also waymark trail branches so I can find my way to them from another part of the large parks on other trails taken another day. I also often used the Points of Interest (with Garmin Street Maps) to find the nearest bike shop or Walmart to get a repair part, or just a good Mexican Restaurant.

I also very much use the high accuracy altitude feature of my Vista since for me the altitude remaining to climb is significant as the remaining distance to the next turn point. With the steep hills of California, I find altitude is a best single guide for position when trying to figure out where I am. I can know how to pace myself in long treks. It also is nice to see the multiple 3,000 ft peaks crossed on a profile plot on my computer later.

I use the standard Garmin handlebar mount for $16. It holds like a clam through a clip on back cover that's super tight, and survived through many endos and tumbles over 1000 miles of single track riding. The Garmin is very tough and handles the big G's. It's officially rated for 7 G of constant use, but I suspect I put it through more with long hard technical sections that leave my arms in serious hurt and hands numb even with 100 mm front suspension. After a hard year, my mount and eTrex Vista are still clipping on tight, vibration free and working fine. But I figure if it eventually breaks some time, I can just get it repaired cheaply or even buy another (updated?) new top level model for similar to the $250 I paid for the Vista.

I sometimes loose reception in narrow canyons, or sometimes on the side of a clifff if most satellites are on that side at that time. (I can come back on the same train later in the day and get good reception.) But I rarely loose signal more than a couple hundred yards in thick trees or canyons, and never more than a mile without a track point since mountain contours always change around and one tends to climb out by then. The eTrex uses a Patch antennae rather than the more sensitive Helix design, due to the smaller size needed to fit in the eTrex mount. I saw a microwave test that showed about 2-3 dB (2X) less sensitivity for the Patch antennae, but that shouldn't be a lot of differnce in actual practice, just noticable. The same test report also showed the patch antenaes were much more sensitive when mounted horizontal (eTrex with display face up) whereas the Helix were more sensitive in the vertical position. So I have my eTrex on the handlebar near perfect horizontal, which is better for visability anyway.

I saw the antennae re-radiator and may get one. I looked for one a year ago, but they were $100 and not portable at that time. Since then I discovered loss of signal wasn't that big a problem. I got great detailed Tracks of every ride I've been on with only a few small gaps as mentioned. But the AA battery powered $48 package at http://pc-mobile.net/gpsant.htm looks good and I may pick it up.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> I sometimes loose reception in narrow canyons, or sometimes on the side of a clifff if most satellites are on that side at that time. (I can come back on the same train later in the day and get good reception.) But I rarely loose signal more than a couple hundred yards in thick trees or canyons, and never more than a mile without a track point since mountain contours always change around and one tends to climb out by then. The eTrex uses a Patch antennae rather than the more sensitive Helix design, due to the smaller size needed to fit in the eTrex mount. I saw a microwave test that showed about 2-3 dB (2X) less sensitivity for the Patch antennae, but that shouldn't be a lot of differnce in actual practice, just noticable. The same test report also showed the patch antenaes were much more sensitive when mounted horizontal (eTrex with display face up) whereas the Helix were more sensitive in the vertical position. So I have my eTrex on the handlebar near perfect horizontal, which is better for visability anyway.
> 
> I saw the antennae re-radiator and may get one. I looked for one a year ago, but they were $100 and not portable at that time. Since then I discovered loss of signal wasn't that big a problem. I got great detailed Tracks of every ride I've been on with only a few small gaps as mentioned. But the AA battery powered $48 package at http://pc-mobile.net/gpsant.htm looks good and I may pick it up.


One problem is that the ideal antenna size for the GPS signal (about 1.5ghz) is arond 3-4". The size of GPS units has significantly decreased obviously, and that 3-4" antenna was no longer ok, it was obtrusive. They have gone to the newer technologies like you have mentioned, such as active antenna tech and others, but in the end I have to wonder if a "normal" sized GPS antenna wouldn't be more effective, and worth the size increase...


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an etrex and the handlebar mount. No problems yet, I read some people have had theyre GPS's falling off. What I do is put it on the handlebar mount and then run that lanyard aroudn my stem and tie it down. Then if the mount breaks. The gps will stay with the bike


----------



## mikeyp187 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have had good luck with a cheap Garmin Gecko 101 I bought on clearance last year for $65 , plus a little more forthe handlebar mount. Have lost signal a couple of times but not for long, though I only use it when riding trails I am not fimilar with. My only gripes are that it's accuracy isn't great, rides always come out shorter then the length on the trail. Also the display doesn't update fast enough, especially with the speedo, is usually behind by 10 seconds, for example I can stop and it says I am still moving.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Garmin eTrex Performance*

I have a bike odometer and also use the eTrex Vista for milage and speed, but more in map mode or compass mode for navigation. I find the GPS does indeed make a poor speedometer. It can lag the bike odometer a few seconds as you say, but it is accurate on steady runs. 
But I find the total distance ends up being about right, because the missing track points are connected with straight lines. The missing distance in switchbacks reduced by assuming straight lines (even then, I almost never miss an entire switchback in reviewing the track log) are compensated by the occasional artificial 100' jag errors that add distance in the same poor reception points. As such, on say a 16 mile ride I'll find only a negligable 0.1 mile difference between the bike odometer and the GPS. The distances also agree well with posted distances on park maps. In general, I find the GPS is very accurate (1%) on total distance even with missing segments. But yea, it's not perfect to the 5 meters like you'd hope with perfect reception. 
It could be the Gecko is smaller than my eTrex Vista and the smaller antennae affects reception and distance accuracy more than the eTrex, which rarely looses reception for long.


----------



## mikeyp187 (Feb 24, 2004)

Agreed I think the Gecko has problems on either hilly trails or loops. For example I rode a steep 1.9 mile loop that was basically either climbing or descending in a winding loop, the GPS quoted the distance as about 1.7 when it should've read about 2.1 with the distance from the parking lot to the trail head. Yet if I ride this one spot that is a down and back that is pretty flat and straight the 7.5 miles one way comes out to be about 7.2 still not prefect but much better. The speedo is pretty close to accurate, I have had my car at a steady speed on the highway and the GPS and my trucks (tire diameter is stock) speedometer are within +/- .5 mph.



 BigLarry said:


> I have a bike odometer and also use the eTrex Vista for milage and speed, but more in map mode or compass mode for navigation. I find the GPS does indeed make a poor speedometer. It can lag the bike odometer a few seconds as you say, but it is accurate on steady runs.
> But I find the total distance ends up being about right, because the missing track points are connected with straight lines. The missing distance in switchbacks reduced by assuming straight lines (even then, I almost never miss an entire switchback in reviewing the track log) are compensated by the occasional artificial 100' jag errors that add distance in the same poor reception points. As such, on say a 16 mile ride I'll find only a negligable 0.1 mile difference between the bike odometer and the GPS. The distances also agree well with posted distances on park maps. In general, I find the GPS is very accurate (1%) on total distance even with missing segments. But yea, it's not perfect to the 5 meters like you'd hope with perfect reception.
> It could be the Gecko is smaller than my eTrex Vista and the smaller antennae affects reception and distance accuracy more than the eTrex, which rarely looses reception for long.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

I've heard that GPS units report distance as if the earth were smooth, the extra distance traveled when climbing doesn't count. You might as well have been at a constant altitude.


----------



## mikeyp187 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thats what I figured, I am surprised though it's a easy calculation(8th grade geometry) to find the actual distance using using the change in elevation and the distance traveled, or at least get it allot closer then assuming the ground is flat.



pacman said:


> I've heard that GPS units report distance as if the earth were smooth, the extra distance traveled when climbing doesn't count. You might as well have been at a constant altitude.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

What brand and model do you own?


----------



## Brick (Apr 8, 2004)

CraigH said:


> What brand and model do you own?


Magellan Sport Track Map w. bar mount. Never had a problem with either the durability of the unit or the mount itself (after numerous crashes/ endos etc). Like BigLarry, I ride alone a lot, and find it a good thing to have if I run into trouble.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! Any other Magellan users out there? Most people seem to use the various Garmin models.


----------



## stalk&kill (Aug 3, 2004)

i love mine, i have a garmin rino 110 (which turns off all the time becuase of the vibrations and the batteries jitter out) and a newer rino 130, i love the 130, its got the topo's and street maps and it doesnt turn off (99% of the time) and with the 2 rinos me and my ridding buddy can trake eachother if split up, im also getting a headset with VOX so we can talk on the trails easily, just worried about crashing and hows the headset will rip off or something.


----------



## sandmann41 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a Magellan Meridian Color. I have been wanting to get a mount for it. That you for the link to RAM GPS.


----------



## stalk&kill (Aug 3, 2004)

try 
http://www.gpscity.com i find that tey have very good prices


----------

